# Is Seiji Ozawa earth incarnation of Master Yoda?



## Aramis

I belive he is.


----------



## Mz B Flute

Use the Force.


----------



## Sid James

He's definitely not, cos he's not green. But otherwise...


----------



## TresPicos

If Scottish the man is, then hid well behind that Japanese name he has.


----------



## kmisho

add a big white wig to Yoda and we'll call it even.


----------



## Argus

Need pictures for comparison.


----------



## Aramis

Argus said:


> Need pictures for comparison.


----------



## World Violist

Oh, heck yes he is.


----------



## Il Seraglio

Clear your mind of questions...


----------

